# Hot August Sun for June 05 Babies!



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

here we go..

bonnie, come back to life!! we started a new thread!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

subbing....


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

subbing...


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Davina, looking for pictures

Bama: not looking for pictures























I'm off to Omaha today. My two early risers are up and going before I could get my shower in. Of course the two night owls: Maddie and DH are still out. It's suppose to be gorgeous today so I'm anxious to get going.

The one thing I've ever wanted to come true from tv/movies: Rosie from the Jetsons would be a close second, but I would love the teleporter thingee from StarTrek. I didn't watch the show much, but always thought it would be so cool to just beam yourself. I know it would cut down on all of that family bonding of "Are we there yet stuff" but still would be cool.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

subbing


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Ola!!!

Feeling huge relief that the church thing is behind me, and am now spending my time thinking about writing my 9/11 story for the local paper ... it's always something on my little brain.

I also decided to try crocheting again ...figured that I am a lot better at quitting things than I am at perservering, and at the very least want to model good behavior for the kids. Also, am hoping that I can obsess about _that_ rather than ttc (and of course, when Danny slept in until 8:00 today I thought to myself, "what am I, crazy?")


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

good morning!

we have our 12 week u/s today at 4. wish us luck. then i'm off to be poked and prodded. how wonderful







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

No pics yet... you can't see anything from the pictures.







Just brown hair.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

meli- what is your 9/11 story?

anne- ooh how exciting! have fun!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

am i just crazy?
people want to see our house today. it'll work out great b/c we'll be gone at the mw's. dh got all pissed that i agreed to let the people come through. i thought the object was to sell our house, not be all picky about when people can see it. yeah, the basement started leaking again. there's nothing we can do about it but he's convinced that no one will want the house now. however, in the disclosures, we had to put that the basement does leak occasionally. wth? if they already know about it, it shouldn't be a suprise with all the fricken rain we've had lately. ugh. it just irritates me that he can't be clear on anything. i mean really. what's the big deal? we have a small leak in one corner of the basement. it's a basement, they leak. it's not finished or anything and there's a drain in the floor for the water to go down. maybe it's a guy thing. i don't know. i thought the object was to sell and seeing how hard of a time it's been so far i'm not going to be picky. the housing market sucks right now and in the 3 months the house has been up only 3 people have looked at it.

ok, i'm rambling. sorry. i had to get this out somewhere.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

subbing...in case i havent already..









anne..men are worse than women when it comes to making up their minds.....ugh. we had a ferocious day Saturday...Dh said he couldnt figure out how my brain worked...well, back at ya, buddy!







:


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

mcs: i wanna see pics of hilger in a skirt









Dresses for boys: ill post some on yahoo of the denmark trip, where louis had a dress on ALL the time at the beach, its the only practical outfit for a kid who gets wet, sand, dry, wet sand dry...a mother who is a freak about sun exposure! so a dress was the perfect slip on! and yee, ikm on a beach in denmark topless with my In Laws so i just thought, oh well anything goes!

Peru michelle: yes you sound SO much better than when your parents first left, i am so glad this has given you a good bnding time with L, and some new confidence! but im sure it will be nice to have some more adults in the house.

Meli: also interesting in your 9/11 story

emmy: you back yet=?

anne: how did the ultrasound go??

today was my first day back to work, i miss mid afternoon siesta's


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Anne, I can't believe you are so far along already! Time flies when you're not pregnant
 








Oh, boy, 9/11 -- the short story is that I was seven months pregnant with Miles, on my way to my office three blocks from the World Trade Center that day. I was allowed to come in at 9:30 since I was pg so as to miss the worst of rush hour ... a huge blessing because I didn't have to get OUT of the city that day. I only made it as far as Hoboken when the first tower had already been hit ... watched that tower collapse from across the river. Everyone was screaming.

God knows that was traumatic enough, but what I really want to get across in my story (assuming the newspaper prints it -- they didn't ask me personally or anything, just asking for local stories to commemorate the day) is how awful it was in New York for weeks and months afterwards, how frightening and how sad and how inconvenient to get around. I'd like to throw in a little political diatribe too about how New Yorkers are really the only ones who know what it is like to be attacked, yet they by and large hate GW Bush and never vote for him. I hope that the anniversary doesn't engender a lot of self-serving political bullsh*t.

PS I'd like to see pictures of Hilger in a skirt too.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Wow Meli....

I cant imagine. I watched it over and over on CNN and Fox, and still it was like a nightmare.

I was working in a daycare at the time, and parents started frantically coming and snatching their kids up and going home.

We were so scared..i woke dh up at home and turned on the news. We just sat there stunned.

I went to NYC when I was 17, and I had a lot of pics of the skyline . I pulled them out, and we compared the skyline in my photos to what we were seeing on tv. It made it a little more real.

I am glad you werent *in* the city when the towers fell...what a scarey thought to be trapped in the city 7 mos preg.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we're back! the u/s went well. my little LimaBean has been doing some major growing and is measuring at 12w3d so my dd is changed to feb.23. *whew* huge sigh of relief from 2 weeks ago. then i met with my mw, had a pap and all that wonderful jazz. she gave me some sort of ms drink stuff. its supposed to help with the queezy feeling i get all day long. i would like to hope that all the puking is behid me now. but, after as sick as i felt yesterday i think it's hanging in for the long haul. i did lose another pound but my urine didn't show any keytones so i'm not burning up my fat cells anymore


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yay for bean!

I had Ketones in my urine with dd...it was so bad. I was literally burning my own muscle to feed the baby. Not good.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

good morning!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wake up mamas!!

i officially hate myspace,

I CANNOT get pics to load in there...they're all too big, and I cant figure out how to make them smaller.







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama... what photo editing software do you use, if you have any? If you can't edit them yourself, you can email them to me, I'll smaller them and send 'em back for you.









Myspace is... something. I like that it's there and people can see me and all, but it's frustrating. Tom needs to upgrade his servers for sure.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm

i have windows xp on the puter, i think media center? we did that so we could store pics in here..

and i think corel photo shop or something? although i can never make it work either..

i feel like such a [email protected]







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

my camera came with photo editing crap. that's what i use.

just got back from the yarn store.....(insert scary noise here)
i got the yarn that i needed to make the blankets for my firend (my first paid adventure!) and i found a pattern for a knit toddler hoodie! so i got yarn to make ds one for the fall.







so excited









plus, we left the dog out of her crate and she didn't eat anything or kill any cats! way to go T! she's two and it seems that labs are pups forever. this was a major step as she is the one who ate the $150 last winter


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i think my camera did too....but i have no freaking idea how to use it....







:

my dd looks like she has the pox.....she got bitten by mosquitos last night on her back...poor girl.







:


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Bama... no clue how that program works. But look for something like "Image size" or something and change that to smaller. I usually do like 4x6" and 72-100dpi for online pics.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Bama, I use a free download called "IrfanView" -- I am not at all digital photo savvy but it is very easy to use. If you can find a free download site (can't help with that, I have no idea how I heard about this in the first place) you can download it -- then you open your pictures up in that program and you can just keep reducing the size by half until they're small enough to fit. That's what I do, anyway.

Dh is still away on a biz trip and I have to admit I am enjoying the quiet, the mess that is only my own (and the kids, of course), and not having to sweat dinner, the laundry, etc. so much. God bless him, I love him dearly but he is just so LOUD and brings so much wild energy into the house, the kids just start bouncing off the walls when he gets home!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

my dh does that too! i think it's because he likes to "wrestle" with ds and get him all worked up. they can get really loud!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

see, I downloaded that irfanview thing from myspace...that's what they tell you to do if you cant fit your pics in.

i downloaded it, but once i get the program open and put a pic in there, i cant make it do right. I must not know how to save the pics in irfranview. I am sick of it.

davina...would you send me your email addy? just so i can get one freaking pic up on myspace!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I PM'ed ya Bama.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

woohoo!!

here it is!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i added you as a "friend" bama! i'm not huge on myspace especailly since i'm not sure how the darn thing works.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

i am waiting for your approval.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Irfanview, for anyone who cares:

Open the program. Go to "file" and "open" -- pick a picture that's already on your computer. It will open up the picture and, if you're like me, it will be huge. Then click on "image" and then "resize/resample" -- in that box under "some standard dimensions" you can click on "half" a couple times and that should shrink it right up nicely. Then go back into "file" and click on "save as" and save it to your computer again with a name like "Miles - small" or whatever.

My mother has been hugely helpful while dh was gone and we've had a couple of really nice days -- still I am completely spent and have a crick in my neck. Wah wah wah. This church business is also getting me down -- there are so many bad feelings floating around. That's human nature for sure, but it's hard for a naturally fairly gloomy person like me to keep her spirits up.

BTW, sorry for my political diatribe -- I was counting on the spirit of "we're all friends, we can say anything here"







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

its ok meli...this is a flame free zone...

and i added davina, meli, and anne! woohoo!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Meli!

way to go bama!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi everyone! Hectic day around here...one of my dear friends is in labor; has been since about 3am. She went to the doctor's at about 11ish and was at 4cm, so she went on to the hospital. Last update from her was around 6pm; she was still at 4









She's trying for a vbac and this does not bode well.







Anyway, it's been a busy day of checking for updates and prayers and keeping people informed and trying to get informed and worry and such. She wants a vbac so badly. If you guys pray, please keep her in your prayers tonight.

In other news...how do you guys handle temper tantrums. My first instinct is to scoop Joey up and nurse her







But there's a nagging voice in the back of my head that says that if I nurse her everytime she starts whining, screaming, throwing herself back, kicking and punching and flailing because we can't go play outside in the rain....that I'm sort of rewarding "bad" behavior.

So, what do you all do?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

for us, tempertantrums aren't too bad. they're usually quick and over with in a minute or so. they used to be longer but i make sure i'm firm in my stance and really, we only have "rule" about major things. generally, just about things that hurt people/dogs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

try just walking away. or saying No Joey, we dont kick and scream.

i dunno...


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne*
In other news...how do you guys handle temper tantrums. My first instinct is to scoop Joey up and nurse her







But there's a nagging voice in the back of my head that says that if I nurse her everytime she starts whining, screaming, throwing herself back, kicking and punching and flailing because we can't go play outside in the rain....that I'm sort of rewarding "bad" behavior.

So, what do you all do?









Istra's only had one major temper tantrum so far, and I tried nursing her as well and it seemd to work, until she BIT ME... REALLY HARD... and then continued her screaming and flailing. You might want to watch out for that.









The only thing that worked was just riding it out... but this is the full blown screaming, kicking, throwing herself backwards type tantrum. Usually if she's just screaming I can distract her with something... like the cat. "Look Istra, there's the KITTY!" At which point she runs after the kitty with (no doubt) some diabolical plan in mind. Poor kitty.

Oh, and since this is my first post to this thread, I should say congrats Michelle on #4 on the way! Woot!


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

I was in NYC for 9/11 also. We lived on 14th St in between 5th and 6th which means that we could watch the towers fall from the corner. It was awful in a way that I don't have words for but as the PP said, it was NYC afterward that was even worse (for me anyway). I still get a little freaked out thinking about it.

As far as tantrums go, Royce gets mad when he's thwarted and throws himself to the ground and cries. I'll tell him that it's ok and that I know that's he frustrated bc of X, but we don't do much else and he stops after a minute.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks for the input on tantrums.









Just to update on my friend in labor from yesterday, her son was born at 4am, via c-section. She never progressed past 5cm. But she seemsto be in good spirits and she said she's glad she tried to vbac.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmmmmm I missed a lot and came back in on a very personal subject! Way to go Bama!









I have been mudding and painting all naps and so haven't been able to get online. I haven't even been able to balance my checkbook!









OMG I feel like such garbage with all the allergies! Nolan is sooooo sick too







: We went to the docs and the doc wouldn't give him anything without seeing an allergist. DH and I decided that is dramatic and that we would try some herbal remedies and over the counter things to help him out. They say this is the worst time of year for allergies so hes just going to be like me







:

Wow Anne you are three months already!

I have to go help Ali play hide and seek with her friend. Talk with you all later!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bonnie-you can get childrens claritin otc and give him 1/2 teaspoon. we did that for ds until it got so bad he needed a script for zyrtec.

omg ladies...i'm sick. its back with a vengence. to kick me when i'm down, i've got a UTI too. ugh. did any of you notice braxton hicks earlier with subsequent pregnancies? i know the babe's ok b/c i can still feel it moving but this really sucks.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi everyone! We are back from Seattle. Long, long, tiring day in the air yesterday. We had a whole 34 minute layover in OHARE of all places yesterday (which is NOT condusive to short layovers, so we literally ran from gate to gate and made it just in time...no water or beverages on the plane, so we were all dehydrated and starving and it was some serious suckage. They even made us dump out Cully's water in his sippy cup AFTER they had told us at check in that it was okay (and on every sign in the airport). Frustrating. But we're home, recovering from some jet lag, and Cully is seriously happy to see the cats. I am going to pick up Sammy from her dad's in a few, I miss her so much.

9/11 - tuppence, meli, et al...I can't imagine being in NY during that. Sam's dad had heard it all unfold on Howard Stern, and upon realizing it was for real, ran into the bedroom where I was still sleeping, and yelled at me to get up as he turned on the tv. All I saw was fire, I thought it was something in Boston. Then, I realized what was going on as he explained what was happening. I spent a furious several minutes trying to call my friend Paul who usually flew to NYC to his offices on Tuesdays (in the WTC). He had cancelled his flight and was supposed to go the next day, as he didn't have some presentation ready or something. He lost nearly everyone in his NY offices. We watched the towers fall as it happened, it was so surreal. When the first one fell, we were just standing there saying "oh my god, oh my god"...you never thought the second one would fall, too. We were literally stunned into silence there for a few minutes. We kept wondering what was going to be next...there was a plane still in the air to LA or something for a little while, if you remember, and we were just waiting to see what was going to be hit next.

Sam's dad's offices are in NY, and he flew there quite frequently at that point, so much of the morning was phone calls to us from friends and family to find out where we were. Downtown Boston had gotten essentially evacuated, there was national guard everywhere. I called work to see if I should go in, the manager said no - they had tv's set up on the counter, and the only people in the store were stopping in to literally sit on the floor and watch. It was terrible here in Boston - I can't imagine NY.

Sam's dad lost a college friend on one of the flights that went in to a tower...I can't remember which one. He didn't find out until they started listing names. I was glued to the tv for days - I'll admit. Mike had taken Sam to the video store to rent a movie, as we really needed something else to see for a little while. While they were gone, I fell asleep and had a dream that Boston had been attacked, and that I couldn't find them. What a nightmare that whole period of time was. Sam was nearly 3, she had asked what was wrong at one point when I was crying. I told her that some really bad people had done some really bad things that had hurt a lot of people (I don't think I said "killed" to her at that point). She asked if they were going in a time out. I'll always remember that little bit of innocence. The thing that I remember most about the rest of that day, and for several days afterwards, was that everytime we heard a plane, we'd go out on our porch to see what it was. Everyone else on our street was also outside, looking at the plane. It was just so bizarre. There is an air force base about 15 miles away from our house, so there were fighter planes going by all day, as they were patrolling the Boston Harbor. National Guard was everywhere, they brought in warships to guard the harbor, it was just surreal. I still have the newspaper from September 12.

Anyway...I still get choked up thinking about it. It was so hard going into NYC after that and not seeing those towers. Made it so much more real. I don't know about you all, but I refuse to go see any of these freaking movies about it...really sickens me that they are being made at all. The actual footage from it was 100000 times worse than anything Oliver Stone could put together, and IMO he should be ashamed of himself for doing so. The thing that creeps me out is that the one guy, Mohammad Atta, lived down the street. Literally. He was living in Newton, MA, just one town over. The thought of that made me sick.

Anne - I got braxton hicks REALLY early with Cully, my midwife said it's normal...and sorry to hear you are sick again


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

There is more than one movie? Oh yeah... the flight one AND the WTC one... ugh.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Bonnie...Childrens Claritin at Walmart.

I rememer 9/11...I remember hearing about it on the radio, and DC was being evacuated..


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

and on the news right now, they just diverted a flight from london to dc and landed it in boston, they have every piece of luggage off the plane lined up on the tarmac and bomb sniffing dogs are going through and sniffing each piece, and apparently a woman is "tied up" in the back of the plane, having been restrained by passengers and attendents.

this is just out of control. can't wait to fly again next week (to visit alex's parents). *sigh*


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

dear lord emmy...are you serious?? i dont want to turn the news on....ugh.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

geez..i just looked at the news...

the woman had vaseline, matches, a screwdriver, and a note referencing al quaida..


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6*
I don't know about you all, but I refuse to go see any of these freaking movies about it...really sickens me that they are being made at all.

I totally agree. We don't have tv here, but when I was at my mom's this past week I saw the trailer for the 9/11 movie and I was absolutely shocked that someone had made a movie about it. Ugh.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i wont be going to any of those movies. geez..


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i'm so glad we don't have TV.

going to see the mw in an hour. i'm too sick







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

how are ya anne?? PG sickness is the worst.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Yes, how are you, Anne?

Poor Emmy, I can't believe you have to fly again so soon!

I am waiting for my mother to say something about us going to NYC -- I will admit it makes me a wee bit nervous to be there with the kids. It IS a target, and it is a difficult place to get away from in a hurry.

Sigh.

On a happier note, it's time for AF and she hasn't showed up yet ... I tried a pg test and got a negative. I don't think we dtd in my fertile window ... just kind of on the cusp. It's hard not to get caught up in it though.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I always used to say that I would rather fly than drive. I am viciously carsick, but i can mind over matter it in the air.

Now, after 9/11, and knowing those people just waltzed through our airport security...

i just cant do it.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

meli...i am beyond belief! I actually was able to follow your instructions and do it! i shrunk pictures!!

hooray for me! I am becoming more computer literate by the day.

Now if I could just make a background appear...any help on that?


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

back from the midwife.
i aparently have bacteria vaginosis.







:
my ph levels are all out of whack and my good bacteria is overpopulating and turning bad. aparently this can happen more often when pg because your immune system is lowered. wonderful. i guess this is pretty similar to a yeast infetion. as for the m/s, it's hanging in there. my mum is bringing me those sea band things on Friday.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

icky anne. ugh. poor girl. hope you feel better soon! i hope sea bands work for you..they never did diddly for me.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

uggah anne- i sure hope that you find "the cure" that works for you soon.

tantrums- eisa had a meltdown in big lots today. would not walk, would not be held in arms, sholders, to breast, ect..., would not ride in cart, would not stop flailing all around! i finnally realised that i had not given us lunch! what a mother! i had a peice of corn on the cob in the car for a snack and she ate almost the whole thing plus some crackers.
for her usual tantrums though, i just say "oh yes, x is really hard for you...." and stay near trying not to invade her space- that seems to really be an issue for her. i have had the same nursing bandaid question though- it is often my first response to any unplesent situation.

sharron anne- you mentioned last week that you were worried about your supply- is it still a worry?

pictures of hilger- i will look after eisa is asleep. you have probably seen some, but not realised it- he looks real natural.

9-11 movies- i too was in disbelief when i heard that they were making a movie. i have to say that this saying "we will never forget" just has such a terrible feel to me. of course we won't (obviously, we all remember exactly) but it sounds like such a threat and i feel like these movies are in the same boat- fanning the flames of fear and anger. not really feelings to make wise decisions from.

gtg
mcs


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

Melissa- wow, I had no idea that you lived in NYC. and I enjoyed your political rant







I'm interested in reading your story. I'm going to Cleveland this weekend, can we meet up???? There's a new Peruvian restaurant and store that I'm going to check out, plus we're going to visit my cousin and his new wife who has cancer







. I missed their wedding in July because Luis got sick.

Anne- how did your midwife visit go? is the baby doing well?

just reading a lot these days, Luis has learned to climb REALLY well and I can't use the computer with him around.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

: Hey guys,
I went to a "getting started with homeschooling" meeting tonight and it was AWESOME. I am all fired up. The women who led it lives nearby -- I know her from the home birth group, she has eight children and has been homeschooling for ten years. I love getting away with things, and hs-ing kind of has that feel to it.
Mamita, I'm glad someone enjoyed my political ravings







: It _does_ burn my butt. Once I actually write my 9/11 story, i'll make it available to anyone who's curious! And I would love to see you -- you can email me directly at [email protected]. Unusually, we have no real plans for this weekend, though I was thinking to take Miles to a local park Saturday afternoon for a Nature Olympics








Speaking of getting together, Sharon Anne, I think I will be in NJ on Tuesday and Wednesday of that week ... looking at going into the city on Tuesday, visiting the Natural History Museum and lunching at La Caridad (if it's still there). Maybe we can meet up there?
Poor Anne -- that sounds so uncomfortable!








Bama, I'm psyched I was able to help you! I used to be computer savvy, but now technology has largely passed me by. Can't help with the background -- notice that my own is plain vanilla


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

okay...so when are any of you people gonna come to the grand ole south?? I dont galavant around ohio and new york....









somebody come down I-40 and see me!


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Well we are just plain broke but Bama if I ever go see my cousin I will come and see you! I went on a roadtrip with a friend once and I had so much fun but we were so tired! And I'm not good with a map! We went to Georgia and when we got to Newyork for gas this maine hick was SCARED!!!!!







The big Mall in Georgia was amazing our mall just has stuff to buy not a playground and carosel (SP!!)

(9/11) I was a childless woman and at work. I didn't really understand what was happening at all! I just remember wondering what was going on! All this with the airports now is just insane! We have come to the point of it just being so out there! I can't understand why these people want to kill us so badly! I mean seriously! Go to work and take care of your children and leave us alone!

Well the doc said that Nolan can't have claritin. So you gave this to your child and it was working on runny nose and sneezing? He also has big poofy eyes. Poor poor little man! We have been giving him some herb but I dunno what else to do.

Well glad your home Emmy I have to get Ali ready for Gymnastics now.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama, my dear, are you in GA? Where hte heck are you?







: I'm going to be in GA for two nights next month; without Joey.







Please come visit if you can and keep me a wee bit sane?









Quote:

sharron anne- you mentioned last week that you were worried about your supply- is it still a worry?
Thanks for asking!







I think I'm leveling out, and I'm not too worried anymore. I increased my water intake exponentially, and cut out just about all caffeine...I cut out drinking just about anything except water, truth be told







And that has seemed to help a lot.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

arg bonnie...just ignore the doc,. they like to say stuff like that for liability purposes./..You can just do the math on the weight, and give him that dose.

claritin is clinically safe for 2 and up, and very few meds are..so just so you know, you can cut the dose for a two yr old in half and go from there.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SharonAnne*
Bama, my dear, are you in GA? Where hte heck are you?







: I'm going to be in GA for two nights next month; without Joey.







Please come visit if you can and keep me a wee bit sane?









Thanks for asking!







I think I'm leveling out, and I'm not too worried anymore. I increased my water intake exponentially, and cut out just about all caffeine...I cut out drinking just about anything except water, truth be told







And that has seemed to help a lot.










Um no....i WAS in Alabama, and now i am in Tennessee. Where are you going to be in Georgia??


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

In Atlanta; a business conference. Blech.

Why was I thinking you're in GA?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm surviving my vacation. Dh is horribly sick with a cold. He's so lucky that I'm at home so he can sleep.

Sorry to hear about the morning sickness, Anne. I'm just occasionaly nauseous so far. It usually doesn't hit until 6-7 weeks for me. It hit last night when I took all 3 girls to the county fair by myself and my family asked if I was feeling all right. I get motion sick really easily (they are know that) so I blamed it on watching the rides go around and around.

We had fun at the fair. I will have to down load the pictures and get them on my blog. Maddie won best of show (and $5) for her mints. Ellsia got a 2nd. They each got a 3rd for their cucumbers. Next year I want to enter this great photo I have of Ellysia. I printed it out in sepia and they only want color or black and white, so maybe next year.

I've only got a few minutes left. Dh gave me 30. Poor boy.

ps: where's the pic of Hilger in his skirt????


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

ds only gets 1/2 a teaspoon of claritin. i think the does for 2 years is a full one. plus it comes in the wonderful dye free form.

bama-how close are you to greenville TN? dh may be headed there in october.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i dunno..i'll look up greenville.

and dh is home today! for the rest of the weekend!!

He has to go in tonight for a couple hours, and then he's gonna come home so we can have some much needed alone time together.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

have fun 'bama!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

just looked for pictures of the skirt but the i-photo only makes the little spinnner and freezes up. i will have to hook up the lap top and do it tonight.

need to make dinner- i have been taking advantage of eisas looong nap to refinish this table we got from the trash the other day- it is really pretty. or will be.....
hungry....
mcs


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

have fun bama


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

here you go
http://share.shutterfly.com/action/w...5ctmGl&notag=1

hope that works.
i found out today that medicaid has dropped eisa for no reason that any idiot on the phone can tell me. she has been without insurance for over a month now. great.
also, she only just now went to sleep. i don't know what is the matter- i sure hope she isn't sick. i'm sleepy myself. goodnight.
melissa- do we get to read the article?


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

hilger rocks!

Claire got up at 5 and I gave her a bottle and put her back to bed because I so wanted a bit more sleep. She's still sleeping. Poor girl is worn out from mom being home and dragging her every where.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

mcs..does he always wear a skirt? tha's funny! and he had knee socks on!









well, i'm gonna post on yahoo about last night. i was bummed














:

and Ds is walking EVERY where!! woohoo!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

go Schuy, go!

the neighbors are trimming the tree. i'm just waiting for them to wake up ds. he's so pissy...i hope he sleeps through it....


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hilger is adorable!


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

LOL Well we will give it a try. It it helps thats great! I don't understand that though! Even tylenol is only rated for two and up! Even he infant one







:

You probably thought Georgia because I rambled about my trip there!









this is soooo more my speed! Where have all the mommas gone.......


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi Mamas,

I've been lurking, but SOOO busy at work







My Manager is not here today, so I can finally post









Anne - Hope the morning sickness goes away soon.

Bamamom - Kat's fully adjusted to daycare, and loves playing. You were right on. There was lots of crying (both her and I) but now we're great.

La Mamita - Good recommendation on the Unconditional Parenting book. It was an interesting read.

I'm planning on purchasing Mothering - Nursing Your Toddler. Anyone read it? Should I buy it?

Kat's doing well. She is walking everywhere and just learned to say 'more'. I finally put her in a dress







. http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e3...neHayley27.jpg

Other than that, Toronto is super hot. My office finally had its A/C fixed...

Oh, a question for the Mamas. Is there anyone that has not had AF yet? Mine has not returned.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Kat is adorable!!

Nice skirt, H.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

aww kat is so precious.

geez, I WISH af hadnt arrived yet. ugh.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

what?? page TWO??? Where is every one??

And woohoo! I got an older lady to show me how to knit at a baby fair! now i gotta g otry!


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

What's the best book out there for knitting newbies? I'm determined to try it this year!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

kat's mommy: glad to hear that daycare is going better. af has come and now gone again.







Are you hinting that you haven't had one? What is your nursing schedule like?

Claire: less of a temp today. No puking today. She definitely has less energy than usual. DH is still sleeping from his cold. He has tomorrow to sleep and them I'm back to work. Maybe we'll see if the neighbor girl could come over for a couple of hours to give him a break on Monday.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

No AF for me, either...not sure if that's Mirena related or nursing related. Cully nurses about the same as Sam did at this age and I didn't get it back with her til she was about 18 months, IIRC.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

AF came yesterday for me. Oh well. At least this way I can drink mojitos while we're on vacation next week!









Kat's Mommy, I can't recommend a knitting book but I can advise you to do what I did, which is to go to a book store and sit down and flip through several. I find it very difficult to learn from diagrams in a book, so I spent time looking to see which way of drawing and explanation made the most sense to me. I wound up with "Crocheting for Dummies" which seems so banal, but it was the best for me! I'm hoping to graduate to some much cooler books for patterns when I really get going.

Also, I read "Mothering Your Nursing Toddler" but I borrowed mine from an LLL library -- don't see the need to really own it. But well worth reading.

It's kind of quiet and rainy here. Off to church tomorrow to show my face and hold my head high after last week's performance ... and am hoping to meet Mamita after that. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm nursing Kat in the morning, when I return from work, and all night (if needed), and of course, anytime on the weekends. She still wakes up 2-4 times per night, and I usually end up nursing her back to sleep.

Good idea about checking out different knitting books. I've only been able to cast on...then I get lost and confused







: My goal this year is to do something productive.

What's the difference between crocheting and knitting?

Hopefully we will be checking out the jazz festival tomorrow...here's hoping for good weather because it's supposed to be







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

oooh Melissa! in a couple of weeks: it'll be O time! I'm just here to corrupt you and make you think having 3 kids is a good idea.


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Three kids is not my idea of a good time. Atleast not at the ages mine are at. I think if I do have another I will space them more that Ali and Nolan are spaced!







:

My daughter had her open house at SCHOOL!!!!! I have to put her on a bus starting on the 30th. I sure wish I had a car because I would transport. The bus makes me nervous!

Well Nolan is getting all emotional got to go hope all is well!


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Kat'smommy, that's exactly how we nurse. In the morning when we wake up, after work, and then whenever else she wants it till the morning.

Re: crocheting vs knitting. I'm pretty proficient at crocheting. I know the basics of knitting but I really jsut do not enjoy it, so I never got further than the basics. I can crochet just about anything, though. The major difference is that with knitting, you use two needles, but in crocheting, you use one hook. It was just easier for me to pick up crocheting, but I know a lot of people who prefer to knit. It's all a personal preference, like everything else.









I'm on my third or fourth post partum AF as we speak.







is WAY different than before having a baby. First off, I have an average of a 34 day cycle, as opposed to my 28-29 day cycle prenatally. I'm also totally wiped out the first day. NO energy whatsoever. Yesterday was cd1 and I made DH take Joey with him to his parents house all day so I could relax, clean a bit, and relax some more. In a little while, I'm going to ask him to take her outside and play with her so I can relax some more. Although, right now, she's playing in her toy room all by herself quite nicely.









A family of Canadian geese has adopted the yard next to my house. I can watch them out my living room window. Geese are such good parents.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i can crochet like the wind, but am just starting the knitting. i cant wait to try now that i know how.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the encouragement, Michelle! I am getting geared up to do the nasty as often as possible this month without watching the calendar TOO much....









Sharon Anne, I had the same experience with AF but things seem to be settling down now. The first couple were terrible, I was so wiped out. Now it's just the regular hoo-ha, though my flow is heavier than it used to be and my cycles are also longer and a bit more variable.

Gotta run downstairs and pick up because .... Mamita is coming!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

uuggghhh! vomiting is kicking my ----! I want my zofran!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

awww..poor girl. i LOVED zofran with dd...its the only way i could survive and work. its awesome stuff!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

i just had a weird thing happen tonight...i got an error message about yahoo messenger, then it crashed...as in, yahoo was gone from my toolbar, gone from my computer in general, andi had to reinstall it.

someone told me that i got hacked....is that true?!







:


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

bama- i don't know about hacking- sounds pretty weird though.

melissa- take pictures of michelle and louis! and, of course, have a good time. hope it went well at church this morning.

katsmom- i don't think i have seen pictures of kat- she is really beautiful. a great choice for her first dress too.

michelle sd- hope you feel better (and dh and claire.) how does the zofran work- do you have to wait to take it for a reason or do you just not have the prescription yet? what happened with "the hair cut"? did you get it fixed?

af- i have just had one. it was short and not too heavy which is how i have always been- i am curious to see how it goes from here.

we had a yard sale yesterday and today. it was hard work! eisa only took a 1/2 hour nap yesterday and the same today. now, she fell asleep at seven in her clothes (usually, we start bed time at nine and end at ten) i am afraid to wake her with a diaper change, but i know that she realllllly needs to have a night time diaper on. i just hope that she doesn't wake up and stay up. she has never gone to bed before nine.

i just realised that hilgers dad and sister will come in on thursday and that i really need to start packing the house up. ugg. i like his family a lot, but the last time i saw his sister was for our wedding and i feel like she always sees me at the height of stress. also, she and my mom don't get along too well and my parents are coming to help with the move too. we'll see how this all goes.

well, that is that. goodnight,
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

good morning!! Where is everyone??


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

yea, where is everyone? how am i supposed to avoid packing?


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

At my second job. bleah. Spent all weekend sick with a fever and sore throat. So tired today. Am getting ready to implement the Dr Jay Gordon night weaning plan--must get to sleep for more than four hours a night...!!

No Af here yet. Can't decide if that's good or bad.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Charlotte!! Where are you now?? Last I heard ,you were moving to rome Ga....?


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

I really enjoyed Mamita's visit -- she is just as lovely, interesting and smart as you would expect. Here we are:

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture187.jpg

And dh took this picture, telling us to say, "June moms rule!"

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a2...Picture190.jpg

Quiet here today. I'm feeling drained -- I think it's the after effects of AF leaving town again, not getting enough sleep (Danny has a runny nose and is not sleeping well), feeling disappointed about my new hair cut (it looks limp), and feeling anxious about our vacation, and not eating particularly well lately. I am totally unprepared and we leave Saturday!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Great pic... lots of little blonde heads there.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

ohhh..you guys are so cute!!! And mamita...you look so freaking young!! (not to say that you look old , meli,







)

honestly....mamita, you are gonna look awesome when you're an old lady..you'll be squeaking along in your rocking chair at 80, and folks will think you're 60~or less!!









sorry..i seriously need some sleep!


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey!

peru michelle and melissa: how nice that you meet and great pics! and SO blond children, is there swedish genes?









its 6.45 am im trying to get motivated to go to the gym before work, so now i cant remeber what ive just read!

and hey KatsMom







i dont think ive said hi before, im from newfoundland so nice to see another canadian here, i think the we are 4 now?

have a nice day


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey bamamom! I'm in Rome, GA and loving it so far. Wish there was more for the kids though, and more crunchy moms.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

hey..charlotte..in the mall there, there's gonna be an awesome kids consignment sale soon! maybe in september? its in an open spot in the mall..an old store or something. You can get all the stuff you could ever need in there!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

geez///

ten hours and its haunted around here..not a single poster to be found.

Is every one still breathing??


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm here sort of, bama.







I'm reading, but my best friend is up from FL, so I'm not posting much.

We are having SO much fun. It's so nice to have another like minded mama around irl, you know?

Of course she's making fun of my hair stuff, now, so maybe I should ship her home.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

aww how sweet!! I am jealous!!!~

enjoy!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey! i'm reading along too. just not much to add. i have a headache, i have two days till hilgers family comes, i have a lot alot to pack, but no motivation. i mean, today i swept all of the rooms, vacumed the rugs, folded laundry, and did new laundry, did the dishes, went to library hour, breakfast, lunch, dinner, when am i supposed to pack?
some exciting news though- my brothers girlfriend had her baby tonght!! she was 8lb 2oz with tons of hair- named Paige, which is really sweet b/c my mom almost named my sister the same. the mother is only 20, but really smart and motivated. her dr. was pushing for an induction for no reason (her dd was sometime this week) and she was telling him nononononnooo- so yesterday he told her that she didnt' have a choice! i think that these dr.s should loose their licences' But, luckily, her body had its own say and after some terrible back labor and a last min. epidural, she had the baby. i wish so badly that i could go see and hold her! oh, maybe i do want a baby....
but we have had that conversation. goodnight ladies.
mcs


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

ugh..i have been having the WORST side pain...now i'm afraid its my poor appendix. I have been detoxing as much as possible, and now this.







:


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

bama, hope you are feeling better this morning!

Meli, I had a dream about you last night... that you called me on the phone with some kind of problem... though I can't remember now what it was.

So, ladies, how many days after AF is due do you need to be to poas? AF is actually due tomorrow, but my temps sky rocketed this morning and I'm pretty sure we dtd right on o-day.







:


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

oooh...if your temps skyrocketed, then go poas!! Now!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i agree with bama, do it now!!!

sorry i've been mia. my mum was visiting. she left today and ds started daycare today. here i am crying into my tea.







: this is so hard. i hope it gets easier. i think what makes it bad is because i know i don't "have" to go to school. it's my choice and my choice to put ds in daycare so i feel as though it's all my fault. ugh. sorry to come back on such a downer. i'll try to catch up later.







to all!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

so far... i'll test again on friday if AF doesn't come tomorrow.

Anne, how is DS doing at daycare? Sorry you're feeling crummy about it, but you can look at it this way: you'll feel more fulfilled if you allow yourself this time to go to school and you'll be a better mama for it!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne..you are covered up in preggy hormones. Has the sickness subsided?? That always made every thing SO much worse!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

You guys, I need to vent a bit because I can't IRL.

A family friend of ours just had her first baby a couple days ago. She ended up having a c/s because of "failure to progress". The baby's fine (BIG baby) and all that... but I just feel so disappointed about the c/s. I just saw her birth photos and it all seemed so medicalized... everyone in hospital gowns, hair nets, face masks... the mama strapped to the bed... and maybe this is just a coincidence but there were no breastfeeding photos in the album... you'd think that there would be... and another thing that bugs me is that the baby was just born and then there's pics of basically every single relative holding her and only one or two of the mama holding her. It just seems all wrong to me... thank God I didn't have a hospital birth and thank God my family stayed away for the first couple weeks, mostly. I'm just so grateful for the birth I had when I see what the norm is. Ugh.

I just feel bad for my friend, but maybe I shouldn't because maybe she's happy with what she got. I think a lot of women just don't know that it could be so much better.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

selena..those women dont know it can be better.

What you described is how 99% of women I know gave birth. Disgusting.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Also, I was told that the nurses took the baby out of the room to let the mama sleep, but I'm worried that they gave her formula while she was out of the room.... or did other nasty stuff to her (like vaxes... I've heard of that happening) ... and I just feel bad bad bad about the whole thing... but of course I have to put on a happy face and say Congratulations! Lovely pictures! When really the pictures are a horror show.









Ok... enough now.


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm around. We were in Cleveland for the weekend (hence the visit with Melissa) and then it's been hard finding time to get online this week. I need to get everything ready for going back to school.
mcs you would appreciate this: the miles show is so fun! danny and luis were very cute together, two little blondies with curls.

nancy- funny you should ask, i have no swedish genes. but DP wanted to give luis the name Olegunner! from some swedish soccer player. wait, i just googled and he's norwegian. ah well. it sounds swedish to me.

mcs- good luck packing!
anne- i will be singing the same tune. luis starts daycare sept 5th! yikes!
selena- eek, glad i never had to go through that. i hope the mama is happy with her birth at least.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm around too. Reading of course







Not much posting. I'm working lots on Elaina's baby book... dunno if I've mentioned this here but since I didn't find one I was satisfied with I'm making my own using Adobe InDesign and am going to have it printed and bound by a mama in Argentina







So that's where all my free time goes...

Selena - that sort of thing is hard for me to deal with to. One of my friends is pregnant and I got her A Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth, and So That's What They're For - she says she would BF, but she is going back to school like within a week or two or giving birth - this is her last semester. Anyways I tried to convince her to at least bf the baby the first few days, for the colostrum, but I'm not going to do any more than that. What really kills me is the thought of the baby being cared for by someone else for its first five months







Makes me sad. But that's her life and her choice...

Hope the PG mamas are feeling ok.... and how fun to see Luis and Danny together! Michelle, did you ever decide if/how you are gonna change Luis's name?

Well, much to do so I'll skidaddle now!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm alive!!!! No further vomiting. Just nauseated! How exciting to be just nauseated! Ah the things a mama can celebrate. I ended up in the ER getting fluids. I took the day off of work yesterday too because I needed it. I suppose one of these days I need to confess to everyone that I'm pregnant, but I just love not having everyone else knowing. I'm thinking of waiting a few more weeks and if people figure it out before then, they canjust act surprised when I finally tell. I think my mom is wondering because she had to come over and watch the girls while I was at the ER. DH and I told her it was food poisoning, but i'm not sure she bought it. Moms are too smart sometimes. Her birthday is on September 4th. Maybe I should tell her then.

Haircut update: the hairstylist ended up cutting the rest of the hair a little shorter so that the half-mullet will catch up with it sooner. If you gather the hair in the right spot you can get it into poney tails on each side.

I have to add a comment about ex-stasis's friends album. You might only be seeing part of the picture. I made an album that was for the relatives to see. It had one picture each of the baby with me, Jeff, each sibling, each grandparent, each aunt/uncle, etc. I think I maybe have one picture of me breastfeeding with each girl, but I wouldn't think of displaying it and making a big deal of it (I'm in the midwest after all). I guess I feel lucky that I've delivered in a hospital that has a very strong breastfeeding record. They specifically ask parents if they want the baby to have formula or a pacifier. Even if a doctor says the kid needs some formual they make a big deal out of asking the parents if that's OK with them. Vaccines have to be signed for by parents.

Meli and no longer in Peru Michelle: love seeing the pictures! So glad you had a good time together!

Back to work!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mclisa*
I have to add a comment about ex-stasis's friends album. You might only be seeing part of the picture. I made an album that was for the relatives to see. It had one picture each of the baby with me, Jeff, each sibling, each grandparent, each aunt/uncle, etc. I think I maybe have one picture of me breastfeeding with each girl, but I wouldn't think of displaying it and making a big deal of it (I'm in the midwest after all). I guess I feel lucky that I've delivered in a hospital that has a very strong breastfeeding record. They specifically ask parents if they want the baby to have formula or a pacifier. Even if a doctor says the kid needs some formual they make a big deal out of asking the parents if that's OK with them. Vaccines have to be signed for by parents.

You're right I might be seeing the "censored" album... thanks for mentioning that... sometimes I just get way too emotional about other people's birth experiences. She is probably okay with it and probably didn't really envision it happening differently (except for the c/s part), so I should just stop thinking about it. I"m glad that you had a good hospital experience though... I must remember that there ARE people who have good hospital experiences.

On a different topic... I just made some whole wheat puff krispies squares with dried fruit and nuts... really like a granola bar I guess! I made them because we're going on a LONG car trip starting Friday... we're going to the East coast of Canada.. which is approx 18 hours away. Whee! So I've come up with a whole bunch of healthy snacks for Istra, bringing lots of books and magazines, toys... wow... I'm scared she's just going to flip out and it's going to take us days and days to get to our little lighthouse cottage!

Ahh!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

fey- ha! we agreed on a new name (luis calet). and now i'm having second thoughts. i have a bit of time to decide still, but i think we might stick with luis estéban. who knows?

SD michelle- good to know you are feeling better!


----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

I think I'm a little tired and edgy today, but...I'm going to chime in anyway...

I had a very medicalized birth by the end of things and I'm fine with it. Yes, ideally I wanted an intervention free birth but it didn't work out that way and I've dealt with that. I had a c/s, my baby went to the nursery while I was out of it and my family came and held the baby while I was recovering. My pictures may look like a horror show to someone else, but to me they're reminders of one of the best days of my life.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tuppence*
I think I'm a little tired and edgy today, but...I'm going to chime in anyway...

I had a very medicalized birth by the end of things and I'm fine with it. Yes, ideally I wanted an intervention free birth but it didn't work out that way and I've dealt with that. I had a c/s, my baby went to the nursery while I was out of it and my family came and held the baby while I was recovering. My pictures may look like a horror show to someone else, but to me they're reminders of one of the best days of my life.

I hear you, Charlotte. I think the difference (as far as I can tell, me being neither you nor my friend) between your experience and my friends is that you went into it wanting an intervention free birth and had the birth you had out of necessity. My friend went into it knowing very little (when I talked to her she thought that a "natural birth" was anything that wasn't a c/s) and also with the attitude "just give me the epidural!" I think she relied too much on her doctor (who she admitted had no time to answer even her simple questions) to get her through her experience. So she got the epidural and ended up with "failure to progress" like so many others.

I'm not necessarily disappointed in my friend (though I wish she had read a little more, or explored her options), I'm disappointed that this is how so many hospital births turn out, when it doesn't have to be that way.

I didn't mean anything against people who have c-sections, in general. Mine is a specific kind of disappointment that just happens to apply to a lot of women's experiences, though of course not all.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

we survived daycare! i'm the only one that cried. ds actually hit dh with the door trying to push him out it because he wanted to go play!







needless to say, i'm no longer worried about dc. his dcp is really nice and he really likes her so it's a huge relief.

mamita and meli-you are adorable! that's so cool that you could meet up!

mclisa-sorry for your pukeyness. i feel about 50% better. i'm almost at 14 weeks so i'd like to think it's going to go away soon.


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Anne: glad daycare went well for you. It's nice when they go at this age because they want to play with toys. Babies just want to be held by someone.

la mamita: how do you pronounce "Calet"? No 't'?

Well, Maddie survived her first day of Kindergarten. I thought going all day would tire her out. No luck. Just made her sassy.

Claire picked up Jeff's cold. She's coughing and has a terribly runny nose.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Charlotte....


















































































































I am so sorry if my words offended you. I am so passionate on the subject of women's rights, and I hate it when women dont get what they want/deserve in birth.

I am also the worlds worst at spouting off. I am so sorry...none of my words were intended toward you. I am sorry....







:


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis*
I hear you, Charlotte. I think the difference (as far as I can tell, me being neither you nor my friend) between your experience and my friends is that you went into it wanting an intervention free birth and had the birth you had out of necessity. My friend went into it knowing very little (when I talked to her she thought that a "natural birth" was anything that wasn't a c/s) and also with the attitude "just give me the epidural!" I think she relied too much on her doctor (who she admitted had no time to answer even her simple questions) to get her through her experience. So she got the epidural and ended up with "failure to progress" like so many others.

I'm not necessarily disappointed in my friend (though I wish she had read a little more, or explored her options), I'm disappointed that this is how so many hospital births turn out, when it doesn't have to be that way.

I didn't mean anything against people who have c-sections, in general. Mine is a specific kind of disappointment that just happens to apply to a lot of women's experiences, though of course not all.

I think it is really sad that, usually, in order to even *try* for a natural birth in a hospital you need to do a TON of research, fight each step in the hospital and have someone there as an advocate. because it's not just the women who have the education and resources available to them to do that who deserve to have "natural" births or "happy" births or births where they have some control and some say. i'd hope that each woman, whether or not they have an easy/perfect/uncomplicated birth or not, at least is treated with respect. the comment that you made selena about her doctor not answering her questions really galls me.

calet rhymes with annette.

anne- i'm so glad that he's taking day care well. i'm anticipating a huge crying scene (his) and having to come back to get him. that's what happened last time i tried a babysitter for him. the problem is that he doesn't forget about me anymore when i leave! my dad took him for a walk yesterday and he said that luis kept asking for _teta_ ie to nurse.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *la mamita*
the comment that you made selena about her doctor not answering her questions really galls me.

Yeah, me too. My friend, apparently, took this doctor's "I'm too busy to answer your questions" attitude as a sign of the doc's prestige... as in, he must be a REALLY GOOD doctor (ie. in demand) if he doesn't even have time to answer a little question.

So sad.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow, what a burst of conversation! And I am pooped -- went to Miles's first soccer practice tonight. It was grueling -- within the first five minutes some little girl smacked his hand and he ran over to me crying saying that he didn't want to play soccer anymore.







All the kids freaked out at one point or another. The worst was two parents standing behind me screaming at their kid, "Run, Nick, run! Go after the ball!" and the dad muttering, "He's no soccer player." These kids are FOUR!!! So, I don't know. The coaches, on the other hand, seem very nice. And at the end of practice he said he likes it and can't wait to go again. Kids.

Selena, how did you know it was me in your dream? I am so intrigued. Also, I can identify with your feelings about your friend's birth. One of my friends was talked into inducing a week early because her damn doctor was going on vacation ... her baby's lungs filled with fluid and she had to go into the NICU for Christmas and stay there for a few weeks. The whole thing was so avoidable, IMO. I've heard bad things about this (female) OB from other mothers too -- one, who wound up with a C-section, says she felt like her birth was stolen from her. Grrrrr.

Nancy, isn't it funny that the one thing that all those blonde babies have in common is their Hispanic heritage? My dh is half Puerto Rican.

McLisa, I can't believe you were in the emergency room! Stay healthy, mama.

Anne, hang in there. It will get better! Glad daycare went well.

I know I'm forgetting someone but I have to go drink some water -- feeling a little dehydrated.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i just had a wonderful massage! so worth splurging on. my neck is almost useable again


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

hehehe...i figured i'd post this here


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Yay anne....now its all downhill. Seems like just yesterday y'all were helping me come up with my senior title...


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

anne! what are you going to put for your senior title?


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

yay anne! and yay me?









ok, yeah, i'm excited. i'm having another May baby!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## tuppence (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh, bamamom, it's totally ok! I'm just super-sensitive--it was just a rough day.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay Selena








congratulations! welcome aboard the pg bandwagon









i have no idea what to put as my title....my brain is already swamped with school crap.







:


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Wow Selena! Congrats!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

anne..how about "swamped with school crap preggo mama to spudlet..."


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow, Selena!!!







:







:









Great news!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

:







Congrats Selena!!!!

ok, who's next?









anne- what are you studying again? i forget.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! selena! oh boy oh boy babies are everywhere! i get so gidddy thinking of it all- the finding out, the realization, the months of happy unpleasentsness, and anticipation, and heartburn..........and the baby.
my little baby is sooo big now. she is just too smart- i want a little pile of soft skin to hold. we were talking about waiting till around december. i don't know what we are doing! (nothing acctually, not dtd too much this week, but not trying to prevent when we do and not charting and not thinking of the reality of it all)

sorry to ramble, i am just so excited about my brothers girlfriends baby. I talked to her yesterday and she is having a hard time nursing- the baby had only nursed twice and she sounded really discouraged. she had a lot of visitors in the room so we couldn't talk too long and i don't know her that well so i don't know how much to "push" it. i wouldn't blame her if she can't keep it up -she is doing this alone, my brother is in prision now and she works and is trying to get her nursing degree too. butt, i get the feeling that she respects my parenting and i know that she really does want to nurse. what do you all think? should i give her another call just to see how it is going? i mean, my mom is a big advocate and was even there to help her with the first latch, but she does the old 5 min. this side, now 10 min. that side. i also have a friend in the same town who is just filled with knowledge. maybe i should offer to hook them up? i mentioned it to her before, but maybe i should again?

too much coffee michelle? maybe. dh family comes in today, but instead of cleaning or packing, i have been painting a bed and day dreaming of the curtains that i will hang in the bedroom.
gtg
hope the nausea passes michelle.
i would love to see the miles show!
mcs


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

*Congratulations, Selena!!!*

Quote:

ok, who's next?
NOT ME!!!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Oh, Meli, I forgot to answer your question about the dream yesterday! I knew it was you because when I heard the voice on the phone, I got a flash of your face in my head.... the face I'd seen in the pic of you and Michelle and the babies! So that's probably where the dream came from... just seeing that pic the other day.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

y;'all are funny.

I want to wait til winter or early spring to conceive again. I gotta get my body cleaned up!


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Gwen has had thrush for 2 or 3 weeks now. I can't seem to cut out sugar and the Gentian Violet isn't cutting it. I get lazy after a few days and hate fighting her. I suck. Now, I think I might have thrush IN MY NOSE from all her open mouth kisses there (of course it could all be my imagination, too.)
I started giving her nystatin today. I hope that kills it for her, what can I do for me? Preferrably something natural and easy to come by. I can't afford a doctor visit right now. I called my sister (nurse) and told her I have thrush and that's how I got the nystatin for dd. Should I take it too? I don't want to run out.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

DAvina...take tons of garlic, and eat it too if you can stand it.

Also, go to the health food store and buy Grapefruit seed extract, and put about 6 drops in some straight grape juice and slug it. Do that about 3 times a day until the bottle is gone.

Grapefruit seed extract is also commmonly called GSE.

Those things are both bombs to thrush(yeast).

IM me if you want more help


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I've been trying to rememgber to take garlic pills daily since I already have those here. Will get some GSE, too. But YUCK that stuff is so gross. Thanks


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

straight grape juice kills it, i promise


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Crap!! Bought the GSE but forgot to get grape juice. Dont WANT TO GO BACK


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

sorry D...I im'd you, but grape juice is my secret weapon

try wine, if you have it around.


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Isn't grape juice bad for yeast due to the high sugar content?


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcs*
sorry to ramble, i am just so excited about my brothers girlfriends baby. I talked to her yesterday and she is having a hard time nursing- the baby had only nursed twice and she sounded really discouraged. she had a lot of visitors in the room so we couldn't talk too long and i don't know her that well so i don't know how much to "push" it. i wouldn't blame her if she can't keep it up -she is doing this alone, my brother is in prision now and she works and is trying to get her nursing degree too. butt, i get the feeling that she respects my parenting and i know that she really does want to nurse. what do you all think? should i give her another call just to see how it is going? i mean, my mom is a big advocate and was even there to help her with the first latch, but she does the old 5 min. this side, now 10 min. that side. i also have a friend in the same town who is just filled with knowledge. maybe i should offer to hook them up? i mentioned it to her before, but maybe i should again?

yeah, definitely call and offer some support. offer your friend, if possible.


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Oh, Davina







You're washing everything in hot water and all that stuff, right? If memory serves the LLL site has some good info about thrush. Kill that yeast!

Mcs, it might be worth giving your friend another offer to help ... she's probably getting a lot of messages of "don't bother, it's not worth it" and might want to hear someone encouraging her to perservere. You'll get the message whether she's done or not, and this way at least you won't have to look back and say to yourself, "if only I'd spoken up one more time..." All your ideas of ways to help are good ones.

I've got to run -- am getting my hair REdone. I wish she had it done it right in the first place! Sheesh.


----------



## PatsGrace (Apr 7, 2005)

...but it's only as a painting/spackling/floor installing/weeding/scrubbing/packing monster.

I wanted to stop in and say hi to you all! I am hopelesly behind, but I think there are two new teeny tiny babies? Right? Michelle (SD) and Selena? YEAH! Good for you guys!

Titus is walking now, and climbing up onto the furniture and making his rock climbing daddy proud







And falling down and making his mommy cry.

We are getting so close to being done working on this house and getting it on the market finally!









I swear I will be back on here again when things settle down, I miss you all!

Take care,
Grace


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay grace! i'm glad you still exist. good luck on your house....ours still has no interest.







:

i'm having unbearable headaches...dh says "it's not a tumor". i think the baby may be growing in my head







:


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Anne- make sure you're drinking loooooooooots of water. I got pretty bad headaches during the second trimester and someone told me to up my water intake and it helped a lot.

Grace - good to hear from you - how are you sleeping these days?

Quote:

Quote:
ok, who's next?
NOT ME!!!








Me either, please!!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey, I'm trying to get ready for our trip and Danny is into frickin' EVERYTHING. His latest is taking the clean diapers out of their basket and putting them into the dirty diaper bin. He's emptying out all the drawers. He's reaching up onto countertops and pulling down whatever he can. He's crawling underneath the computer and turning off the power strip. He is driving me insane!!!







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

meli-i'm right here with you on this one. now that ds walks everything is strewn throughout the house







:

water intake-i drink tons, dh makes bottled water and we get it for free







i'm trying coffee right now. see, i quit drinking it when i got pg, 12 weeks later the headaches start. perhaps my body was finally rid of the caffine? so, i'm trying just my one cup in the a.m. to see if it helps any. one cuppa can't hurt...right?

oy. i'm off to school. i'll post more later about poor ds and his head wonking incidents yesterday







:


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Hello, Ladies!









Thanks, Mamita, for the email letting me know where you all had gone. I can't believe that this is the 2nd thread on the toddler board. I'm sure I've missed tons. DS is waiting for his breakfast so I've gotta make this short.

First a question: can a HPT that says it expired in Nov 2005 give you a false positive? I tried ept's website and it's no help, so I called the phone number and it's less help. I think the "yes" was right tho... how else to explain 24-hour-a-day nausea? So, my biggest news is that we are a strong maybe for being pg again. Oh, and DH says we should tell no one IRL until we hear the heartbeat. I can't do that again. (In fact, I wasn't able to do it the first time.) I had to tell someone! I guess you'll be seeing more of me since you are the only people I can talk to about it.

DS is doing well, and so am I. I went thru a funk and I think one of the causes of the funk was that when I curtailed my 'puter time I felt that I didn't have time to keep up with you all. Bad move. I still should have checked in. Reading about what your babies are doing helps me to get a better grip on where DS is as far as if he's doing something that other babies are doing or if maybe what's happening is a Down syndrome thing. It really kept my head on straight. I shouldn't have given that up.

Are we still calling them babies? I know I am.

We went on vacation to MT (finally). We had to skip last year because DS hadn't had his surgery yet, so this is the first time we've been back since the wedding. (We think that was the good luck for getting pg, too.) DS did great, slept in another room (for the first time) and didn't hate being stuck in his car seat for the long drive. We kept telling him that we were "home" whether it was a hotel or our cabin when we got him out of the car seat at the end of a day. I was thinking that he would at least understand that we weren't going to stick him back in it that night. But when we really were home he made it clear he knew the difference. I said "We're home!" and he looked around and immediately began babbling in a brand new way. It was like he had a whole vocab of babbles that he was saving up and just busted out with them all at once!

He still isn't doing what I would call an official crawl, but he gets around fast. He's doing more of a butt scoot. Sometimes in circles when he can't decide which direction to go. My cousin and I are going to start getting our kids together more now that we are back (her DS is almost 7 months old) and that should help. DS has always changed the way he's mobile after watching his cousin's way of getting around.

So that's my story. Any tips on the expired ept would be appreciated.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Kathleen, so glad to hear from you again, and that you had a pleasant vacation! No advice on the hpt, unfortunately - other than buy a fresh one and try again







I'll offer some tentative congrats tho!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

: you're back! go buy a new test and re-test!!! i think the result should be the same. lots of babies!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ex-stasis*
yay anne! and yay me?









ok, yeah, i'm excited. i'm having another May baby!

Congratulations!!!!! I'm excited for you!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

Kathleen!!!! I've been wondering where in the world you are!!! Don't cut yourself off. I had a four month hiatus where I had no internet access....It was awful , I felt so alone.

And go pee on a stick right now!!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anabellee*
yay grace! i'm glad you still exist. good luck on your house....ours still has no interest.







:

i'm having unbearable headaches...dh says "it's not a tumor". i think the baby may be growing in my head







:

Once you are out of the first trimester nausea, you can get headaches.

Go for the extra water.
Take 2 tylenol with a can of coke. the combo of tylenol and caffeine might do the trick.

So maybe be found out who is next....

Welcome back Kathleen! I'm glad you only posted a "short post"!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yay Kathleen! welocme back, we've all missed your funny poop updates









as for my headaches, i do drink tons of water. the coffee this morning has done the trick







: so far, so good.

on to ds' poor head. yestreday at dc he fell over on his truck and bruised his cheek. while chasing our cat last night he stood up directly under the table and dh and i were certain he split his head open...nope, not a scratch and he LAUGHED and kept chasing. then, last night at the park, he looses his balance and topples head first into a metal pole, again, no crying, just gets up and keeps chasing the little girl that was there. *sigh* thankfully arnica has kept the bruising at bay. dh says we need to get him a helmet


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

geez anne...our dd was like that. she was forever walking straight into doorframes!!! her one year pictures have a huge goose egg on her forehead , but i covered it with makeup!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:

geez anne...our dd was like that. she was forever walking straight into doorframes!!! her one year pictures have a huge goose egg on her forehead , but i covered it with makeup!!








:

glad i'm not the only one. we haven't resorted to make up yet but he was wearing a hat in his 12 mth pics!


----------



## Meli65 (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey, Kathleen, sounds good!

All you pg ladies are "priming my pump" which sounds kind of gross ... I just mean you're getting me fired up to give it the old college try. I think my fertile time wil be next weekend when we are at Shelter Island so we're going to try to sneak away and dtd. Our hosts always refer to us as "you two lovebirds" so I'm sure they'll do what they can to facilitate some time alone for us









I am so procrastinating -- Danny finally took a nap at 4:00 and I need to wake him up and don't want to since he's been making me so crazy all day. And need to finish packing -- the boys' clothes are done, now I need to work on "busy bags" for the car.

We leave tomorrow morning and won't be back 'til Labor Day ... I doubt that I'll have any computer access during that time. I'll miss you all!


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Quote:

All you pg ladies are "priming my pump" which sounds kind of gross ...










Have fun at Shelter Island!


----------



## ex-stasis (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fuzzypeach*









Have fun at Shelter Island!

Have fun, Meli! I'm off too... I'll be gone for the next two weeks, probably also without internet access. Take care everyone!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

all you vacationers make me jealous. we're "back to the grind" as they say.







: not much fun.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

yep...no vaca here, unlesss you count going back to the ole hometown to throw a party for dd's third birthday.

then its back here.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

what i hate about "vacations home" is that we're so busy rinning around trying to see everyone and it's more stressful and messed up then day to day life.


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

SA: nice with visit, i think i remeber when you when to visit her last year? safety in number i say!

anne: its always hard when we dont get to share all the moments with our kids. i try to think that for me going to work helps my family in others ways, and not compare my self to others, and no thinking what if!







but i understand totally that feeling.

selena!: i just saw your siggy!!!! congrats, im SOO happy for you. as for you friend, when i see cases like that, i feel bad for the family, but also anger at how normal it is, what an uphill struggle it is to show any other way of birthing / parenting.

fey: oh i would love to see the progress on the book, sounds really nice.

peru michelle: are you going to change Luis's name, his last name?? (ok, now read your response, i love esteban









michelle: congrats on the ceasing of vomitting, that is so nasty about dehydrati

melissa: thats SO sad about soccer practise, i just dont get parents like that...they dont understand the impact (negative) they make on their kids - and on ours by creating compeition as the most important factor of life.
and danny and Louis are on the same wavelength, he is a monster, can climb on the kitchen table in 0.2 sec, rips everything out of every draw, unplugs everything
mcs: i would encourage, even use all the arguments that because she is on her own, these first weeks of fustration will make the next year SOO much easier without formula, and bottles...and all the foolishness. i know i kept BFing cause i had 'pressure' to do so with matty, and it was the best thing that i ever did (in the feeding department haha)

baby fever









kathleen, glad your back!!! and so excitied, have tested again?

im in the back to the real world club, and both kids are doing good at daycare, work is good, so pretty boring , in a good way


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

on vaca myself, only have a minute!! yay kathleen! So have you tested again?!?
miss everyone, we're at the inlaws...going okay. Samantha rode a horse for the first time (not a pony ride, an honest horseback ride through wooded trails in the Kentucky hills!) and went exploring caves, and also went fishing for the very first time AND caught two fish yesterday. She is having a great time!
I'm having a decent time, you know how it is....
ttys


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

yea for vacations!

Claire was concieved in Paris. Ellysia was concieved at a conference that I was able to bring DH to in Kansas City.

I think Shelter Island will be a fun time!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I just got back from doing some christmas shopping, and then took a nap, woohoo!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

christmas shopping? do we have to start thinking about that already?


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

, i did a double-take at that.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

last year we were done in September. This year, it'll probably be Nov. But any little bit helps


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yikes bama. i'm not done until right before. infact, we usually go to MI then buy stuff b/c we can't pack it all in the truck


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

we cant afford to wait. it hurts a lot less to pick up one small gift a week , than to shuck out hundreds in one month.,

anne...check your IM.

and dang..my side hurts again! wahhhhhh....i thnk i have cysts agaiin.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Ok all you myspacers... I hopped on the bandwagon. I'm Ang. I think I got everyone from earlier in this thread but I might've missed some so lkm if you don't have a friend request from me cause I need to look less lame, stat.









Quiet weekend around here. I busted out the sewing machine for the first time in months and am painstakingly working on a kimono style shirt. I've got a peasantish type shirt to make, and after that a chair for Elaina. And I might be crocheting a blanket from my friends baby-to-be sometime soon, too. We'll see! It's nice to have some projects to work on.

Elaina is being very funny and cute lately. She's walking backwards and spinning around in circles and slithering backwards on the linoleum on her belly







and learning lots of signs, and she's saying "Kai" short for her cousing Kaida.









Bama, you are on top of things!!! The only xmas shopping I've done is for Elaina... and that's just window shopping







I enjoy buying baby toys waaaaaaaaaaay too much.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

fey,,, i sent you a friend request!!!


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Darn it, I had time to read and then DS woke.

I tested again yesterday morn & stick said "pregnant" before I could get my hands washed. So....

YIPPEE!!! HERE WE GO AGAIN!

Now I'm going to have to look for bf while you have a bump advice and bf 2 advice and .... I'll never have time for the real world again!


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

woot, your DS is going to be a big brother!!!!!!







congratulations!!!!

there is a good book about tandem nursing. adventures in tandem nursing, i think it's called. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/091...lance&n=283155 i've heard very good things about it from the two mamas i know irl who are tandem nursing.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

what's the one thing you don't want to hear about on the news the day before you fly out of Kentucky on a regional jet?

A plane crash on a regional jet flying out of Kentucky.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

congrats! i have a crazy hard time keeping up with this thread.

our baby girl is here! marvel bethany. photos.yahoo.com/aja_belly in the folder from 8-25.

so i'm tandem nursing now. my supply is having no trouble keeping up.


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

woohoo on the new baby!!!!!
our first one here???

kathleen, congrats!!!!

emmy: from the resident afraid flyer.......i feel the pain.

ok, louis wont sleep.
be back


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow, Aja!! Didn't even realize/remember you were pg.







What a pretty girl!!! ANd Jet looks so big!!


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

aja..yougotta post more!! We cant keep up unless you post!!

and for all you myspace friends.....i am loading pics of my wedding...so you can see me in all my glory, prebaby style









Ifigured out how to make a slideshow, and if the $$%^$%^ server wasnt too busy, i'd be done by now. Geez, i go to all the trouble of scanning pics in of my wedding day, and the server crashes. ugh.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

congrats Aja! welcome to your beautiful dd!

congrats officially Kathleen!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

any other college bound mamas interested?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=509698


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

i'm there. fyi there's a regular thread in the working mamas forum for student mamas. here's the latest two http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=501224 and http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=463146


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

yea Kathleen!!! Congrats!

I started Christmas shopping yesterday. My sister needs to buy a little each paycheck so she wanted to draw names and get going on the sales.









Here's my vent: Aargh DH! He claims he has to walk around with his legs crossed. OK buddy, next time you have the stomach flu and are this close to vomiting, I'll pounce on you and demand some dtd. Now last night he whined that he didn't want to get up early because he stayed up too late. So I let him sleep in. Now he wants some. Umm. It's 7:15. WE (I mean me, because he needs to take a shower yet) need to get all 3 girls up, dressed, and breakfasted in 30 minutes! No thanks. Now he's cranky!!!! Stop being on the darn computer all night until who knows when in the morning and maybe you'd find me in bed. OK, now I feel better.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

: michelle! my dh learned that lesson. after awhile of not dtd he realized it's because i go to sleep and he's up on the computer. once he figured that out he was ok.

first stats test today...wish me luck


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

lol...mclisa, i was d ying laughing.

youtell him, girl!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

congratulations kathleeeeeennn! and welcome back too- please keep posting. for us and for you.

aja- congratulations to you too!! do i remember that you were adopting? or have you been pregnant and i have been in lala land? great news on the supply. we have our own mini-due-date club going here in the toddlers forum.

i just tested again because i am eating soooo much and i havn't started my period, but i got a "no"
i think i am ready though.
i think i am i think i am.....

emmy- you are having the very worst travleing experiences this summer- hope that you are home and feeling safe by now.

too much to tell from over here- had a huge walk-out loose my temper fight with my sil and fil about bf. the end result was this from sil "i think that you are probably right, but that doesn't matter, i just want to be allowed to have my own opinion." wellll, can't argue with that logic can you?

it is going well with my other sil and bf though- the hospitl even sent a lactation con. to her house! i will call her again today though.

wish me luck in the moving house of tension......
mcs


----------



## KYouell (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks for the congrats, everyone. We are looking forward to this adventure. I have to admit that I feel guilty when my heart starts to soar with all the possibilities for this new baby's future because I can tell that I have squashed a lot of those for DS. Didn't realize I had done that. In trying to be practical (and I don't want him to have a frustrating life where Mom's expectations are out of reach), I had really turned off a lot of my hopes without even realizing it. If you had asked me 2 weeks ago I would have adamantly denied it.

And on the pooping front (because I know you all want to know), we now have solids that can be thrown in the toilet and they appear in the diaper with a minimum of effort. Whew! There were some bad days for a while where Mom had to help him A LOT (and DH too... pooping became quite a family affair), but DS seems to be over the fear of what is happening and knows if he tells me I'll get him cleaned up and it will all be ok.

Mamita
Thanks for the book suggestion. Looks like a good one that will answer my practical questions.

Aja
Beautiful photos! Everyone looks sooooo happy.

McLisa
I have a similar problem because DH can't remember that I'm nauseous & that when I get up with my alarm before DS it's because I need to eat before nursing him.

MCS
Wow, sounds like you have a lot going on. Good luck with all of it.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

mcs-are all us preggo ladies making you want to join the club?


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

Holy crap how long was I gone! Half the group is expecting









Congratulations expecting mommas!









Congratulations Aja! Shes beautiful! I forgot you were pregnant too!







:

I hope everyone is feeling great and getting your rest!









OMG Ali gets on the bus Wednesday and tomorrow is my bday!







Lots going on this week!







:


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

: angel!

mcs- good to hear about your other SIL still going at it with the BFing. and i think you won that argument....


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

thank you! It doesn't feel the same when your an adult! Its another day. But Ali is excited! She wants to make me a cake. So I told her that daddy was going to take her to the store to get one to bake. She is THRILLED!









I love when someone that is against nursing just gives it a try and likes it! I know a momma that said she only did it because I did with Ali and what a challenge it was for us. So she thought well I don't have that to deal with so lets try! She is STILL nursing! Her baby is older than Noley!









Well I must admit I am entertaining the thought of another. I'm unsure of whether its linked to Ali getting on the bus and Noley being a toddler or not







But I would still not consider it until Nolan is preparing for nursery school. I know all about the not getting sleep and it would have been such an advantage if she was going to school when I had him. I would have had a more one on one experience with him, and a chance to rest!









Well I have the little girl I am watching today and they require a lot of entertainment so this is just not going to do! What else can I do with them! We've made playdough and rice krispies this am. HMMMMMM


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Happy Birthday Angel!!


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

happy birthday bonnie!

and come people...page 2? where is everyone?


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I havent been on..i've been crazy busy. trying to clean my nasty house, which looks l ike a bomb hit it, and after taking ds to the doc yesterday, b/c he wont stop throwing up/spitting up, even at 14 months.

we are going to children's hospital on Thursday am...to meet the baby gastro doc.


----------



## swedemom (Mar 11, 2005)

bmama: poor you with a sick babe. i hope the figure out whats up with his belly, does he seem to suffer from it, or just from the side effect of not keeping food down so well

all the pregnant moms ar emaking me super jeolous!!

but not so much new here







matty has been SO nice these past few days, crazy how quick they go from monster to angel. and louis is still a monster, but a happy one so that i can deal with. our child nurse mentioned she thought i should maybe have louis more (which is weird for a swede to say as they are so pro 50-50 and dont really accept that after BFing the moms role is any different>)
so i dunno, i agree with her, but dont know if its just selfish or not.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

sometimes he does seem to hurt from all the spitting up, and yesterday i actually saw him have acid reflux....it came up in his throat, and he was screaming and trying to breathe. That's when I said Enough!!

I took him to the ped, and after talking to her a long time, we decided to use baby zantac, and to go to the baby gastro doc.

the weird thing is, that we were told to expect a 6 to 8 week wait, based on how severe they felt his symptoms were.

Well, today ,the dr called us and they wanted to see him Thursday morning!! less than 48 hours away!! Apparently they thought his symptoms were enough to need attention.

They will talk to us, and then schedule a scope to look down his throat.
















I hate crap like that.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

poor Schuy! i hope the zantac helps. it helped ds tremendously. my neice is on prevacid and that keeps the spitting up from being painful. i forget bama, but have you tried the goat milk yet? that is the ONLY thing that ds wouldn't puke back up.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

fresh goats milk was just as bad as if I gave him straight cow milk.

He has just had his fourth dose of zantac.

I talked on the phone this morning with a mom who's baby went through the same stuff. Her kid was down to 6 safe foods....she intro'd us to enzymes for babies...i shucked out $130 online this am...

and she also told me to try some alimentum, that its hydrolized enzymatic formula. he had a few oz of it mixed in with his regular soy formula earlier, and then a tad more at bed, but he was already hurling it up







it stinks like rotten milk. so i know its the alimentum...









this is so hard. To feed him the same things over and over.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

i totally forgot about enzymes. we use baby jarrow. how much zantac is he on? it took about a week or so of 2x's daily doses to notice any different. and even with the zantac, he would still throw up but it wouldn't hurt him.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

the jarrows all have a touch of dairy in t hem. When I searched them out online, they all had a dairy component, so we couldnt use them







:


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

have you tried nutramagin? that's all my cousin's ds could drink. he had to take zantac too.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

goodmorning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

where is every one??

emmy..we want an update..where are you??


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

yes, where is everyone? and Emmy did you guys make it back ok?

i just indugled in fluff mail via my credit card.....







:.....i had to get fuzzi bunz before the price went up. this afternoon will be spent posting ebay crap to make up for the $ i spent


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

I'm here today! It's been super busy at work and then in the evenings I fall asleep when the girls go to bed so no computer time.

I've been less nauseous the last few days. Ahhh, the paranoia starts to set in then. But I still get up to pee during the night. My appointment in next Wednesday. My mom's birthday is this weekend and I would love to tell her, but if things aren't working out then I don't want to say anything. So I'm sitting here wishing I could do a quick u/s and see some heart tones.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

*hugs* mclisa. That first trimiester & its worries suck. Hang in there!! That's one reason I don't want to the get pregnant again... I do want to have another child and even experience birth and the good parts of pregnancy again, but the worrying really took its toll on me last time









anabellee, hehe, I ordered some swaddlebees this week for that reason - can't wait to try them out.

Bama - poor Schuy







I hope you guys can figure out a solution for him, poor little guy.

Nancy, I just remembered you'd asked to see pics of the baby book. I have a couple of sample pages uploaded that you guys can take a look at - still rough-draftish. They won't actually have the green border; it's just to show where the edge of the page is:

sample page 1
sample page 2
sample page 3


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wow..that's an amazing baby book design. Mine is plain ole baby book design.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

that is so cool fey! i wish i could get into scrapbooking but i loathe it. my mum is making ds a book because she knows i never will







i record all the nifty stuff in my blog though so i do have dates of first steps, teeth, etc...


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I am the world's worst mother when it comes to baby books. I don't write anything down. I *just* started on our wedding album. That looks great, Fey! I'm jealous!

Michelle, sending happy non-worrisome vibes your way. I remember those first trimester worries quite well.







:

We made it back okay, I'm just anxious to be done with flying for a while. We have one more trip to Cincinatti for a wedding the weekend of Sept 16 (I think that's the date) and after that, we are DONE. I'm all set.

Our trip was good, my mil was very well behaved! I have lots of pictures here, if anyone is really bored









http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/...447&uid=458414


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

LMAO emmy......

Lots of nice pics of rocks.....and more rocks........and did i mention rocks?? Oh, and a bat. that was funny.








































































And did you guys name that the Git er done house, or was it already named that. If YOU named it that, I am exceedinglyimpressed that you even know who Larry The Cable Guy is....hehe.


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

hey all- things aren't going so well over here. il's are just driving me INSANE! sil is so filled up with tension and i am trying and trying to remember that my reactions are as important to any action and that she is having a rough time in life right now, but it is hardddd. she starts attacking my life from the moment that she wakes up. and they pay NO atttention to eisa and though i know that they don't really know how, it makes me want to cry when she blows them kisses and they don't pay attention or tries really hard to make them smile. hilger is on the edge of tears too. he and his sister have been very close in the past and she is just pulling and pushing him everywhere- looking for a fight.
thanks- enough of that for now.

bama- poor baby. i am so happy that the dr. will see you this week- hope you find a soulution soon.

emmy- great pictures! sam looks so big- and cully too.

fey- the book looks really nice!

nancy- i doubt that you are being selfish- i think that they are still babes and especially b/c he isn't nursing- he could probably use a little extra mom-love. and if you are selfish.....it isn't so bad either.

kathleen- you always amaze me with your ability to be so honest with yourself. i am so happy that you are back with us.

now, when will grace come back?
ok, gtg
more and more packing to be done.
mcs


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
LMAO emmy......

Lots of nice pics of rocks.....and more rocks........and did i mention rocks?? Oh, and a bat. that was funny.








































































And did you guys name that the Git er done house, or was it already named that. If YOU named it that, I am exceedinglyimpressed that you even know who Larry The Cable Guy is....hehe.









Dude, seriously...you can't see it, but the stars & bars flag in the middle has "GIT 'ER DONE" emblazoned across the middle of it. for real. i've heard of the whole Larry the Cable Guy thing, but I honestly didn't know people actually used the phrase or were that into it







:


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Oh, Michelle...







I'm so sorry about your inlaw woes. Poor little Eisa, blowing them kisses and getting nothing in return. Do you think the poo will hit the proverbial fan before everyone departs, or what?


----------



## la mamita (Apr 10, 2005)

oh mcs, that sounds so stressful.

fey- what a beautiful book! i am jealous. i've done nothing!







:

and i just found the one situation in which i refuse to NIP: around an ex-boyfriend. ew. he's not icky, but i felt so uncomfortable that i just couldn't do it.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

mcs

emmy-omg you have no idea how many truck roll around my town with the stupid "git r done" saying on the tailgate. be glad you live in the NE. be very glad. great pictures







sam and cully are adorable









mamita-hehe, yeah, that would be weird to me too.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

ummm yeah....emmy. I happen to own all the Blue Collar comedy stuff...the dvd's and cd's at least.

Its a Southern ******* Pride kinda thing...














Folks walk around saying GIT R DONE!!

And rebel flags fly all over the place. Especially in Alabama. I live on a scene of the Civil War...its actually documented. Kinda weird.]

PLEASE pray for us tomorrow morning..we leave early for Dr visit with baby. I am worried







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: let us know how the appointment goes today

fey: love, love, love the baby book. it reminds me of what Jeff's cousin would do. She's so artistic and creative. I stick with the creative memories books and they help me line it all up.

I'm in "south" dakota, but not that type of south so no git 'er done stuff here. Larry the cable guy did sell out when he was here, but we just don't get that much for entertainment. (James Taylor almost sold out too)

I'm more nauseated today. Oh the relief!







I'm thinking that someone in the mail room knows that I'm pg. They open my mail for me and I got some paperwork from being in the ER getting fluids and it blatently says 6 weeks pg on it. Fortunately, I was looking through my mail before my secretary saw it so she might still be in the dark. Of course, she's my secretary so she probably tracks my cycles too and noticed I haven't been pmsy for quite awhile. I'm thinking of torturing them all (and encouraging office gossip) by not saying anything for at least another week.

Need to get the Kindergartner dressed. I hate this time of the year. You never know for sure if it goes to be in the 80's like the weather man promised and so you can dress the kid in shorts or if it will stay cloudy and in the 70's and need to put on capri's so it doesn't look like you don't care what your kid is wearing.

Looking forward to having a 3 day weekend even if it is suppose to rain all weekend. Time for some Monopoly jr


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

well, first off, the doctor is excellent. really nice, and totally listened to my concerns without laughing at me.

Secondly, he instantly diagnosed him with GERD, and we go in 6 days for a scope and php probe. We will be in the hospital for 23 hours, and then we can come home. That will help determine what is going on.

They drew blood, and the lady was great. She used a tiny needle, and got it on the first try. She got 4 vials of blood in no time.

The doctor was pretty appalled that no one has pursued this before with him. He also told me that he is in danger of aspirating severely in the bed...

Especially scary for me since i have gone in there and found vomit in the bed














:

So until we get this resolved, I am sleeping in ds's floor on an air mattress. The Dr said if he aspirates, and we dont know, he could be brain damaged or die. and he wasnt trying to scare us...he was just telling us the truth.

we also have to face the possibility of something genetic.

I hate this, but I am grateful to have a good doctor who listens to us, and really seems to care about kids.


----------



## fuzzypeach (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh Bama that is so scary to hear! Poor Schuy and mama and daddy







I'm glad you like the doctor and that he is helping out... I agree that if it's that serious, your prevoius docors should've done a better job.









Thanks for the compliments on the baby book. I've enjoyed having the project to work on.


----------



## SharonAnne (Jul 12, 2004)

Bama







How scary.







I'm so glad that you've found a doctor that you can work with on this.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

I know...and there's so much more to it. If its something genetic, then we have to consider not having more kids. I was crying in the office....I was just overwhelmed with info.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Uh, bama...







How frightening. But finally some relief, perhaps? Big big hugs to you. I'm sure the hospital stay will be terrifying and stressful for you all. Do you have some good support for all that?

And Anne, trust me, I'm a New Englander through and through and you could not PAY me enough to move south of the Mason-Dixon line!









Michelle (mamita) - you know, it's funny, that's about the only time I get a little oogy nursing in front of someone--with Sam's dad. Which is crazy, because I nursed Sam in front of him for two years, but it seems weird to me now to nurse in front of him. I still *do*, but it's...wierd.









Michelle (pregnant Michelle) -







: about your office situation. And I agree about this time of year....so hard to tell. When did yours start school? Sammy's first day back in next Wednesday. She is chomping at the bit to get back, she misses her friends and school so much.


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

bama! i'm glad that the doctor is so wonderful. that is atleast a relief. it's so hard to find one that will take you seriously. my cousin's son had the scope thing done and it wasn't that bad. they were able to get a much better picture of what's going on. prayers to you mama.

pregnant michelle







-(this is getting funny with all the Michelles) good luck with the office stuff. and good luck sending your dd to school! geez, i can barely handle dc. i don't know how i'm going to react to school







: and, i hope you feel better soon. i'm still sick. pb&j is pretty much all i can eat







:

emmy-i am definitely NOT a southerner. this has been so, so difficult for me to adjust. perhaps i should change my title to "misplaced yankee"







:


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

bama: so glad you are going to get some answers. Don't sweat the genetic stuff yet until they can tell you for sure and if so what are the odds.

emmy: she started school last Wednesday so it has been over a week already. She has always been our colicky/high needs child so it doesn't surprise me that we had a "not going to school" issue already today. I took her since DH said she was a bout to have a scene at the school bus stop. All was better when I dropped her off.

I have a meeting tonight so DH and Maddie are going the the girl scout information meeting tonight. He told me that even if I didn't have a meeting he was still going. The poor guy needs some adult conversation. He actually told me he wants to be M's "den mother". Ummm, I would tell people you want to be the troop leader, dear. I'm sure he'll blog about it and I'll let you know how it went.

Did anyone Hypnobirth last time? I'm looking for the CD's...would love to pay or trade with someone.

I just ordered Maddie's "I'm a big sister" shirt from Granola Threads (check out the site, a great WAHM of 4 soon to be 5 kids). As soon as we get it, I think we will start telling people. I'm almost hoping it will be here by Saturday, but I'm thinking I'm asking too much.


----------



## bamamom (Dec 9, 2004)

wake up people!


----------



## mcs (Apr 20, 2005)

good morning bama!
so happy that you found a good dr. and that things are on the move towards better.

things are not better here, but today i have found the little part inside that can laugh about it. it is easy b/c she is gone right now! poor hilger though, is starting to break. she is mean. that is that. now that i can laugh, i need to stop with my personal problems with her and help him more. i will add that to my list for the day. today is loading day. just wanted to pop in while no one was looking!
talk to you all when we get a hook up at the new place.
if you don't hear from me for a long time- you know who the main suspect is.
jokingjoking.
mcs


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bamamom*
wake up people!

Was I really the last post of the day yesterday????? Terrible!

















































:

I didn't get to post anymore last night because I had a work meeting and was too tired to go to the computer last night after tucking the girls into bed. This morning there wasn't anytime either. Ellysia got up at 5:45 and asked if it was morning because she was hungry. I told her No, but the only way to get her to go back to sleep is to lay down in bed with her (habit from DH). So I didn't hear my alarm go off this morning. DH didn't hear it either. So noone got up until after 7. Talk about a rushed morning.

Ahh well, it's Friday. And the Americans have Monday as a holiday.

mcs: hope you and hilger have fun breaking in the new place. Aren't you suppose to try out every room????


----------



## anabellee (Jul 3, 2005)

mcs-have fun!









where is everyone?

and since it's not august any more...
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...67#post5925267


----------

